# Help Using understanding sub tones (Using scope)



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

*Help understanding power of sub tones (Using scope)*

Hi,

I had some time with a big question !! posted in other forums without a good explanation

I use tones to set the gains of my amps... as a rule always used a 50hz tone 0dbfs, but I tested 100 90 80 ... 30 hz and noted the lower the freq the more power the amp gives... so if I use a 50hz tone to set gains what happens when a 30hz signal comes from the deck ??? I think the signal goes clipped

I think is because of the required energy to produce low notes, more cone movement so more energy... But I really don't know the real explanation, aldo Why is the more acurate method to use ??

Thanks,
Miguel

Don't look my english please


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

and this is for home audio correct???

if so have you calibrated all your other speakers.. home theater/audio?

you should use the built in test tones on the rcvr to calibrate the speaker levels.. with eveything set to 0dB

now with the test tones going.. raise you rcvr volume until you get to either 70dB reading on an spl meter or 75dB,,, at your listening position.. 

make sure the subwoofer gain on the amp is about 50% or less.. this will give you room for adjustements. 

once you have all speakers set at reference make sure you write everything down.. just incase

now follow this to set proper sub levels.. if you have a good sub.. the sound wont sound right to you.. but once you get used to it you will appreciate it.. 

Subwoofer Level Setting Worksheet - HSU Research Forum (HRF) for this sheet you need a test cd that will give you 1/3 octave test tones..


----------



## mledez (Apr 12, 2009)

jaejw1 said:


> and this is for home audio correct???
> 
> if so have you calibrated all your other speakers.. home theater/audio?
> 
> ...


Thanks jaejw1, but is for automotive applications


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

its pretty much gonna be the same..... just match the tones according to that sheet and see what happens

use pinknoise first to levels and gains,,,, but the sub should barely noticeable unless called upon.... it should appear that the sub and front speakers have blended together as one


----------

